# Updating Sideloaded Apps



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

I got a notice that one of my sideloaded apps has an update.  Do I just install the updated version over the old one or do I have to uninstall the old one first.

Thanks
Carol


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Just install the new over the old. It will give you a notice that it's replacing the old app.


----------

